# PVC Board 100% Water-proof?



## House of Wolves (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi, I'm going to be building my basilisk a big boy cage so to speak, and I plan on making a large, 40-gallon swimming area for him. I was previously planning on just building it out of plywood and waterproofing it, but what about a PVC Board such as this: Shop Royal Mouldings Limited 1 x 8 x 12 Pre-Finished PVC Board at Lowe's

I understand I'll still have to seal up all of the seams with silicone, but will I have to seal the rest of it? Or at least as heavily as I would plywood? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

That's a good question... would like to know too. Does it have any wood fill?


----------

